# Contadores Que cuenten numeros salteados



## roquetiesto (Ago 10, 2008)

hola
bueno el problema es que en la escuela me pidieron una practica que consta de realizar un contador que cuente de esta forma 0,2,4,6 salteados y que vuelva empezar desde el principio. yo se hacer contadores ascendentes de mod 10, etc pero no se como hace esto alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## sangreaztk (Ago 10, 2008)

Una solución sería hacerlo con algún microcontrolador, como los PICs, sabes usarlos?
De contadores en encapsulados ya no recuerdo, pero puedes checar en su hoja de especificaciones si tiene alguna opción en su forma de conteo.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2008)

no se cual es tu duda, hablas de un contador con electronica, de que tipo ?
digital con salida BCD, con un 4017 de 10 salidas ?
con un micro y algun algoritmo hasta infinito y mas alla ?

dime en que tipo de hard.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 11, 2008)

Puedes desconectar el bit menos significativo del contador que estes utilizando, ya que cada vez que cambia ese bit pasa de pares a nones.
En la visualizacion solo te saldran los pares, sin enbargo deveras de meter 2 pulsos de reloj para apreciar el cambio.
Si quieres que te cambie con un solo pulso de reloj, puedes generarte el pulso que te falta con ese bit que has dejado libre.

En el caso de que no me comprendas sube el esquema que estes utilizando.


----------



## roquetiesto (Ago 12, 2008)

sangreaztk dijo:
			
		

> Una solución sería hacerlo con algún microcontrolador, como los PICs, sabes usarlos?
> De contadores en encapsulados ya no recuerdo, pero puedes checar en su hoja de especificaciones si tiene alguna opción en su forma de conteo.



perdon pero tengo que utilizar flip flop j-k 74ls112 para realizarlo


----------



## tjdor (Ago 12, 2008)

Hace falta algun dato mas.

Por ejemplo: tiene que contar en binario, en BCD, o tienes que contar en binario u luego convertirlo a 7 segmentos...

Bueno, de momento te dejo este circuito que cuenta en binario con flip-flop.

Aunque si este circuito te lo han mandado hacer en clase es para que aprendas a diseñar algo de secuencial,no para que preguntes por los foros.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2008)

roquetiesto dijo:
			
		

> sangreaztk dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



usar ffJK para un contador ......si que estan al pedo los profesores, asi NO les enseñan a pensar ni a ser maleables.

si quieres hacer un contador que salte de 2 en dos puedes hacer de mil formas:

1----con uno decimal o sea un 4017:
1--1---le pegas a la salida de cada led el numero que quieres y listo : s1 = 2 ...s2= 4 ...s3=6 
por que ....al final lo que haces al contar es dar un valor a algo.
puedes contar 2, 4, 6, 8
o 1,2,3,4,5
o
a,b,c,d,e
los "simbolos los usas tu.

puedes sino jugar con la imaginacion:
1--2--cada cuenta generas 2 pulsos rapidos
1--3--- cada cuenta activas un FF el cual activa un osc. rapido que hace avanzar a tu contador, dicho contador tiene en los valores definidos salida que resetea al FF para detener el oscilador rapido.

2 ---con un micro.........y bueno, en la tabla vos pones lo que queres que muestre con cada cuenta , o le definis que por cada pulso cuente N o sume N .(incrementa.2.....inc 3......etc) 

3--- con un contador existente , algun chip que cuente en BCD que te sirva por que tenga por inventar algo 4 digitos y ya venga con casi todo lo que necesitas *solo que no cuenta de 2 en 2 o de 3 en 3 *lo que haces es "preparar" la entrada de cuenta como ya dije antes:

entrada de pulso.......FF (memo) ......oscilador rapido......*contador 1  *a 2 o a 3 o a lo que quieras ......>>>>>>>>> al llegar este contador 1 al valor que queres se resetea y detiene.
de este modo tendras 2 contadores: 
*contador 1* cuenta hasta 3 (y tambien hace avanzar al contador 2) si lo que queres es que el contador 2 cuente de 3 en 3 y :  *el contador 2 * que es el que contara 3.....6.......9......12......
en verdad el contador 2 cuenta de 1 en 1 pero va de a saltos, de 3 a 6 pasa por 4, 5 pero en forma imperceptible por lo rapido (ck del contador 1) .

encima de esta forma podes con solo modificar el contador 1 cambiar el multiplo de cuenta, y usas compo "comunes" o sea no un micro .

*se entiende ?????? *


con un FFJK no creo que hagas NADA en la vida, mas que usarlo como un FF solo , para alguna memoria especifica, pero fabricar contadores .......EN LA VIDA !
decile al profe que se busque una novia, o mejor que consiga un trabajo en el mundo real de la electronica.

saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 12, 2008)

no dudo que tu propuesta no este bien, pero si le han mandado hacerlo con basculas JK no creo que la solucion sea hacerlo con un micro, y ademas dices:


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> con un FFJK no creo que hagas NADA en la vida, mas que usarlo como un FF solo , para alguna memoria especifica, pero fabricar contadores .......EN LA VIDA !
> decile al profe que se busque una novia, o mejor que consiga un trabajo en el mundo real de la electronica.



como que con flip-flop no lo puede hacer, no lo ves en mi circuito?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2008)

como que con flip-flop no lo puede hacer, no lo ves en mi circuito

no te enojes con migo, lo que digo es que en mis años nunca le encontre aplicaciones a los JK ni vi circuitos practicos hechos con JK , en general uno resuelve de otras formas ya que hay muchos chips disponibles. .

saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 12, 2008)

Bueno, fernandob, la verdad es que cuando te acomodas a los PIC te das cuenta de que con ellos lo puedes hacer todo, pero no me vas a negar que no se emplean, porque, aunque no los uses directamente estan presentes en muchos CI, y si como dice roquetiesto esta estudiando, en los institutos te enseñan primero esto (es mas creo que se empieza con puertas logicas y el algebra de bool) para que los chavales se vayan desenvolviendo en electronica digital.

Un saludo


----------



## roquetiesto (Ago 14, 2008)

y alguien sabe como hacerlo con ya  circuitos integrados hechos que pueden hacer si me pueden pasar un diagrama que cuente numeros salteados


----------



## tjdor (Ago 14, 2008)

Facil, vas a google, pones contador binario datasheet, y lo investigas un poco.

Es comodo que te lo den todo mascado........¿NO?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 15, 2008)

mira que te señalaron e camino con el dedo y con un reflector....
pero no ....era que lo querias envuelto .....


----------



## Martin Alejandro (Ago 22, 2008)

Que tal. Mira, yo lo haría de la siguiente manera:

1. Armas un oscilador con el integrado NE555 y éste te va a dar una señal cuadrada. Calculas las resistencias y el capacitor para que sea baja frecuencia (por ejemplo 1Hz) y puedas apreciar el conteo.

2. Esa señal cuadrada la metes al clk de un FF JK y mandas a 1 logico las entradas J y K de dicho FlipFlop. Su salida Q la mandas al Clk de otro JK que tambien tendra sus entradas j y k a 1 logico y asi le puedes agregar los JK que quieras para generar un conteo binario siendo el bit menos significativo el del primer jk que conectaste al 555. NOTA: para mandar a uno logico solo los conectas a 5 v por medio de una resistencia de unos 10 kohms.

3. Ya tienes el contador binario, solo que utilizaremos las salidas Q negadas. puedes comprobar su funcionamiento con leds y resistencias de unos 560 ohms a tierra.

4. Necesitas ahora un decodificador de binario a 7 segmentos para manejar tu display solo investiga que integrado es (yo no recuerdo el numero pero es un 74ls...) y hay para catodo comun y anodo comun (depende de tu display). Este integrado tiene 4 entradas para binario y 7 salidas para los segmentos de tu display.

5. Conectas la entrada D0 a tierra (cero logico) y con esto el bit menos significativo siempre sera 0. las demas entradas las conectas al contador con jk en orden. puedes utilizar el bit menos significativo para la entrada D1 de tu decodificador.

Espero haberme dado a entender y que te sirva de algo.

Saludos..


----------



## AlexRuiz (Nov 29, 2010)

hola, que tal, soy nuevo aqui me intereso este foro por que tengo que hacer un trbajo en el que tengo que hacer un contador que cuente de la sigueinte forma :1200342

es algo complicado entender como hacer los mapas de "karnaugh" teniendo un teimpo presente y un teimpo futuro, un profe me dijo que pusiera por ejemplo:
000 001
001 010
010 000
000 000
000 011

y tiene sentido; obtengo su tabla de exitacion pero despues no se como hacer los mapas, agradesco de antemano, muy buen foro


----------

